# 5.10 Resole Kits.



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried these? How'd it work out for 'ya?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Interesting but my 5-10's are about two years old and the soles are still in great shape. I'm beginning to think the shoes will fall apart before I need a new sole!


----------



## Ray Pinpillage (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I had a pair of Five Ten Guide Tennies resoled with five ten dot rubber by Ramutas in MT. I also had a pair of Scarpa approach shoes done with the same rubber (instead of Vibram). I would not have done the job myself, resoling shoes takes some experience and equipment to do it right.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

Where do you get these kits?


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

The more pressing question is WHEN can we get these? Resole kits are on backorder and has been for a while.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

^LOL, ok where can I get them when they come in? I don't even know where to get them on backorder..


----------



## Climber Rob (Jul 14, 2011)

Doing a good resole job is tough. I think it's worth sending them out. The Rubber Room in Bishop, CA is great if you're in the western US. Otherwise, look for a climbing/mountaineering resole specialist. Most of the good ones can and will resole just about anything.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Ray Pinpillage said:


> Yes, I had a pair of Five Ten Guide Tennies resoled with five ten dot rubber by Ramutas in MT. I also had a pair of Scarpa approach shoes done with the same rubber (instead of Vibram). I would not have done the job myself, resoling shoes takes some experience and equipment to do it right.


Did you use your Guides for riding? The reason I ask is I love my Impacts but they are bulking- not too heavy but bulky and the Guides looked perfect as a compact shoe with a slightly stiffer sole. Let me know thanks.


----------

